# Request: More recent topics on home page



## Ruchirablog (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

Dont you think it will be better if we have more, like 10 recent topics on the home page widget instead of 5 currently there. There is unused space so it wouldn't hurt to make it 10  It would make easier to read the recent threads instead of browsing through sections. So MannDude please..

Thanks 

Ruchira


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 19, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Dont you think it will be better if we have more, like 10 recent topics on the home page widget instead of 5 currently there. There is unused space so it wouldn't hurt to make it 10  It would make easier to read the recent threads instead of browsing through sections. So MannDude please..
> 
> ...


More DB query, slower performance. Nahh. It is good.


----------



## drmike (Jun 19, 2013)

Agree, certainly is space there on homepage block to fit 5 more.


----------



## Night (Jun 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> More DB query, slower performance. Nahh. It is good.


Could implement a cache to improve performance, so I don't think this is too big of an issue..


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 19, 2013)

+1


----------



## mikho (Jun 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> More DB query, slower performance. Nahh. It is good.


If the query is done right and the table is indexed correct the difference shouldn't be noticable.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jun 19, 2013)

Agreed 10+ would be better.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll change it to ten after I get some rest and figure out what to edit. Not an option in the admin CP.

I did add a few new smileys though. So I did do _something_. ony: opcorn: :lock:


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jun 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I'll change it to ten after I get some rest and figure out what to edit. Not an option in the admin CP.
> 
> I did add a few new smileys though. So I did do _something_. ony: opcorn: :lock:


Great  Not having an option to change the number is strange. maybe you should look closer


----------



## MannDude (Jun 19, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Great  Not having an option to change the number is strange. maybe you should look closer


I see an option to change it for a plugin that puts the recent topics on the TOP of the forum, sort of how WebHostingTalk is now... but that was voted down a while back.


----------



## mikho (Jun 19, 2013)

Edit source, change 5 to 10. Done


Profit!?


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jun 19, 2013)

mikho said:


> Edit source, change 5 to 10. Done
> 
> 
> Profit!?


Step 1, gather underpants

Step 2,....

Step 3, Profit!!


----------



## mikho (Jun 19, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> Step 1, gather underpants
> 
> 
> Step 2,....
> ...


Wonder if you ever seen my previous profile photo? 
It was a naked dancing cartoon character with the wiggling.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. This has been done.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jun 20, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Sorry for the delay. This has been done.


Great! Thanks


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Great! Thanks


No problemo.


----------

